
LaidOffWithMe: The Day The Axe Fell At BuyWithMe - ssclafani
http://techcrunch.com/2011/10/28/laidoffwithme-buywithme/
======
pan69
I've been in a similar situation during the dot com of the early 2000's. Many
people where let go and the company was put on "skeleton staff". Of those who
where part of the skeleton staff, although feeling sad, felt somehow special
that we where chosen to keep our jobs. We thought we where awesome and
therefore chosen to stay.

Those who where let go got a salary package of two or three months, however,
after continuing for a few months the company was unable to survive and the
rest of the employees where fired. This time however, there was no salary
package left to hand out since the business was completely broke.

The lesson I learned from this; The moment large amounts of people are being
let go, get the hell out of there while you're still being payed a salary.

------
wccrawford
"Layoffs would be necessary, so the wave of hiring that had brought in new
personnel only weeks before was reversed."

I hope after this that nobody was seriously considering continuing with the
company. It's this kind of gross stupidity that is fatal.

Sure, some people might keep their job while they look for another, but anyone
that didn't start looking immediately was crazy.

